# An Open Seat in the Far West Burbs of Chicago...



## Pbartender (May 28, 2010)

I have one or two seats open for dungeon crawlers who aren't afraid to role play or role players who don't mind dungeon crawling.

We are currently playing 4E D&D, and are in the midst of the Heroic Tier starting a game of Starblazer Adventures!  

D&D is our bread and butter, but on occasion we play a wide variety of other settings, genres and systems.

The game takes place at my house, in Batavia, Illinois. Please let me know if you are allergic to dogs, cats, lizards, fish or pre-teen children.

We play weekly, most Sunday evenings from about 5:30 pm until about 9:30 pm. We have a standing invitation (given a little advance warning) to anyone who shows up for the game a little early to join us for a homemade dinner.

Our group plays a fairly relaxed "old school-ish" style game... A "gamer geek version of a Sunday night poker game" is probably the best way to describe it. We enjoy socializing, but like to keep the game moving. I expect players to power game just a little when they build their characters, but also expect them to provide at least a basic personality and history. We have a lot of fun with combat and dungeon crawling, but try to toss in some plots, puzzles, mysteries, intrigue, exploration and other social interactions just to keep things interesting. Although I can adjust the mix, I can't completely eliminate the dungeon crawling -- I already have players who enjoy it.

Though we try to stay in character at appropriate times, we are by no means immersive role players, or anything even close. Anyone expecting that sort of game will be sorely disappointed.

I would, however, encourage anyone who is a good role player to apply (I'm always looking to improve my role playing skills as a DM, and having a player who is willing to play along is very helpful), so long as they also enjoy dungeon exploration, and hack-n-slash combat action.

We are an equal opportunity gaming group and do not discriminate based on age, race, gender, sexual preference, fashion sense, taste in music, lemon curry, or level of experience.

If you are interested or would like more information, post here or email me at MWDomeier(at)gmail(dot)com.


----------



## Pbartender (Mar 29, 2012)

It's two years later...   the 4E D&D is over, and we are about to begin a Starblazer Adventures! (FATE 3) game.  

Once again, we've got an empty chair that we'd like to fill.  Please inquire within.


----------



## DynamicRabbit (Mar 12, 2013)

Another year later.

If you're still looking for another player, let me know.  Here's my thread with some info.

enworld (dot) org/forum/showthread.php?335151-Looking-To-Game-In-Kane-County-(Geneva-St-Charles-Batavia-Aurroa)-area-Illinois


----------

